# Wahoo!!



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

We were fishing around the full moon and went 2 for 4 and nice big wahoo! I Feel sure that we would have landed more if we could have kept the big AJS from smashing our baits on every wrap! The customers were so tired from catching amberjack that they didnt want anything to do with a rod!! ha ha! Early in the day we were able to catch a few nice big blackfin, never found a yellow! We used live bait to catch our amberjack, little did we know, we we end up releasing about 25 that hit our trolling baits! Never before have I caught so many amberjack trolling! 


I will be fishing wahoo again around the new moon as well! I like to fish them 2-3 days before and after the moons! The moon really helps on the wahoo bite! We are also catching all of the big amberjack that you can stand right now along with a few nice grouper and blackfin tuna! A few yellowfin here and there, they will really start to show up in late January though!

This is the time of the year that the big hooters move in! I always start fishing them in December hard! Most wahoo this time of the year are 40-60 pounds and we always catch some over 80, even seen them over 100 pounds in the winter!

Capt Josh Howard


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

My back hurts just thinking about all those reef donkeys.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on some nice AJs and hoos!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*So whaoo?*

Whaoo come in during the winter? Would they be here around the edge or nipple in cold months?


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

*Moons?*

If I understood you correctly, it is best to fish wahoo when the moon is brightest (full moon) and then again when it is darkest (new moon). Got any idea why that would be so?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Nitzey said:


> If I understood you correctly, it is best to fish wahoo when the moon is brightest (full moon) and then again when it is darkest (new moon). Got any idea why that would be so?


That's a south Florida Bahamas thing. Reason being the heavy tides during those moon phases pulls more forage off the reefs. There are sharp drops in depth off the shelves there. But that seems to be less of the case up here in the gulf.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Nitzey said:


> If I understood you correctly, it is best to fish wahoo when the moon is brightest (full moon) and then again when it is darkest (new moon). Got any idea why that would be so?



Nitzey-for the record, we've seen NO impact the moon plays on the wahoo bite here in the gulf over the last 6 years or so. Some days they hit better than others, but with no consistency regarding the moon. Tuna fishing, bottom fishing is a different story though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't see as much of an impact with most moon phases either but will say that a full moon _seems_ to mean slower action on wahoo, the exact opposite of what I've read in magazines over the years. This is going by my log over the last 8 yrs.

Things that have to be taken into consideration though would be different spreads, water temps, area fished, etc. You may just be be in a dead area and 5 miles to the south its wahoo central.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Woody went on the record! Take it to the bank.....hahahahahaha.


----------

